# Trooper First Class Kenneth R. Hall



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper First Class Kenneth R. Hall



*Connecticut State Police
Connecticut*
End of Watch: Thursday, September 2, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years
*Badge Number:* 1231
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, September 2, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Kenny Hall was killed when his patrol car was struck as he was issuing a summons on I-91.

Trooper Hall had stopped a vehicle on I-91 for an infraction and was in his patrol car writing a summons when it was struck by a passing vehicle. The patrol car was pushed into the vehicle he had stopped and Trooper Hall was trapped inside for 45 minutes.

Trooper Hall was transported to Baystate Medical Center where he died from his injuries.

Trooper Hall had served with the Connecticut State Police for 22 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.
Agency Contact Information
Connecticut State Police
1111 Country Club Road
Middletown, CT 06457

Phone: (860) 685-8190

_*Please contact the Connecticut State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper Hall


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper Hall


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper Hall


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Rest In Peace Brother. Hope those 45 minutes weren't spent suffering.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

R.I.P. Trooper. 
Remember the move over law, my brothers/sisters. Hammer the operators until it is a habit to move over (even when OUI).

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## AHC (Sep 4, 2010)

"REST IN PEACE TROOPER FIRST CLASS KENNETH HALL" and to all those who serve to protect, please be vigilant and know that there are those of us that wish you a safe return home each day.
I am the father of a twelve year veteran of the Connecticut State Police and feel great pain over this most recent tragedy.
Mine was one signature on the petition "MOVE OVER FOR TROOPERS", here in Connecticut, that was signed into law by Governor M. Jodi Rell.
I only wish there was more that could be done. Words are not adequate to ease the suffering.


----------

